# Externe Festplatte, 2,5 oder 3,5 Zoll?



## Gast1664313005 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle 

Ich suche für mein Laptop nach einer  externen Festplatte; nun hab ich zwar schon gesucht, allerdings brauche ich erstmal ein bisschen Hilfe 
Ich suche eine Festplatte unter 100 €uro am besten kann sie alles:
Schnell, Groß, Haltbar, (leise - eher zu vernachlässigen).

Sie kann über FireWire 400, eSata und USB 2.0 angeschlossen werden.

Nun erstmal eine allgemeine Frage, wo ist der Unterschied zws. 2,5 und 3,5" Festplatten? Sie sind größer, das ist mir bewusst und die 2,5 " haben nie ein Netzteil, sondern werden über USB betrieben, ist das richtig?
Allerdings bekommt man bei den 3,5" mehr Speicher.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## derP4computer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe noch keine externe 2,5 Zoll Pladde gesehen, die einen FireWire, eSata und USB Anschluß gleichzeitig hat.
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2010)

2,5er sind kleiner und daher teurer, weil die gleiche Technik auf weniger Raum ist. Und die brauchen kein Netzteil, was aber auch mal ein nachteil sein kann: manche USB-Ports liefern nicht genug Strom für die Platte, dann hilft nur ein Y-kabel, das bei vielen 2,5er schon dabei ist, bei dem man merh Strom aus einem zweiten USB-Port des PCs oder laptops holt. Wenn aber der USB-port zB von nem DVD-Player streikt, hat man Pech gehabt. Die haben ja immer nur 1x USB.


Bei 3,5 kriegt man halt viel mehr GB pro euro. Wenn man die HDD nicht oft mitnimmt und auf seinem Schreibtisch genug Platz hat, kann man ruhig ne 3,5er nehmen, ansonsten is ne 2,5er natürlich schon viel Praktischer.

ne 2,5er USB, Firewire UND esata find ich nur zwei teure HDDs: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=hdx25&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=840_eSATA%7E840_USB+2.0%7E840_FireWire+800 und ein Leergehäuse mit allem drei kostet 100€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=hdx25&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=840_eSATA Mit esta und USB gibt es aber genug Auswahl. Ich würd mal sagen: firewire sollte man einfach vergessen. WENN man mal auf nen PC/Laptop trifft, der FW, aber kein esata hat, dann nimmt halt dann doch "nur" USB. Dann dauert das kopieren halt was länger.

Vermutlich is halt auch für 2 Anschlussarten noch genug Platz, aber bei 3 wird es kritisch und somit zu teuer bei 2,5er Platten... bei 3,5er gibt es alles drei für um die 80-100€ mit ner 500 bzw. 1000 GB HDD.


----------



## Gast1664313005 (6. Juli 2010)

Ups, da hab ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgenutzt! 
Sie KANN über FireWire, USB, oder eSata angeschlossen werden mir reicht aber auch USB z.b. völlig.

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort hat mir sehr geholfen! 

Aber gibt es da denn noch schnellere und langsamere oder bremst USB sowieso alles aus?

Z.b. hier un unserem MM Prospekt sind eine Samsung G2 PortableCobalt und eine iomega Select portable kann mir da noch jmd. Tipps geben?


----------



## BlackSHeeP (6. Juli 2010)

Usb würd sowieso alle auf ca das gleiche Niveau bremsen! Bei esata sieht das dann aber anders aus! 
Ich kann nur zu esata raten macht sich wirklich bemerkbar am besten eine Festplatte mit esata und usb da nicht jeder einen esata anschluss hat!  Falls du die platte dann mal bei einem Kumpel oder so anschließen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Platte USB und esata hat, würd ich die nehmen, sofern der preisunterschied nicht so hoch ist UND es Dir wichtig ist. Ich zB übertrag 2-3 mal die Woche 100MB bis 5GB an Daten zwischen PC und Laptop. Da ist es mir echt egal, ob die 5GB nun 3 oder 1 Minute dauert, ich mach so auch nicht, wenn ich in 5min nen Bus kriegen muss   Mit USB haste halt maximal um die 32-33MB/s, mit esata bis zum dreifachen.

Einmal musste ich mehrere Hundert GB übertragen für ein Backup, das hab ich dann halt gemacht, als ich im TV eh nen Film schauen wollte.


ich hab ne iomega prestige portable 500GB, vor ein paar Wochen 64€. Die hat nur USB, aber das reicht mir. Die SELECT hat glaub ich nur ein Plastikgehäuse, würd ich nicht nehmen.



Aber wie gesagt: wenn es nicht viel teurer ist, kannste natürlich auch mit esata nehmen, schadet ja nix


----------



## Ben2010 (6. Juli 2010)

Wahlweise kannst du auch einfach ein Gehäuse + Festplatte nehmen. 
Icy Dock ist da z.Bsp eine Marke die einige verschiedene Modelle hat: Icy Dock Europe - Externe Gehäuse, Wechselrahmen, Festplattenzubehör

mfg


----------



## Gast1664313005 (6. Juli 2010)

Ne, ich möchte lieber eine "richtige" Externe, damit das alles in einem Kasten ist!

Achso, ja mir wird dann wohl USB reichen, aber ich find das immer Schade um die nie genutzten Ports 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung G2 Portable blau 500GB, USB 2.0
=> Wie sieht es mit dieser aus?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2010)

Die ist sicher o.k, Samsung baut Platten, die man an sich immer ruhigen Gewissens nehmen kann - aber nie _zu _ruhig, selbst die beste PLatte kann man ausfalen, also NIE wichtige Daten nur auf EINER Platte haben  

Du kannst natürlich auch ein Gehäuse kaufen, wo man eine Platte selber einbaut - das ist genau das gleiche, nur dass man die Platte halt selber aussuchen kann, die dann innen rein kommt. Allerdings spart man dabei nicht unbedingt was: BILLIGE Gehäuse kosten ab 6-7€, eine 500GB HDD ab ca. 55€ - da bist Du im besten Falle bei 60€, aber halt mit echt dem billigsten Gehäuse, das man kriegen kann und das vlt. beim controller nur auf 25MB/s kommt - eine "fertige" mit einem ordentlichen Gehäuse, die dann auch bestimmt 30MB/s oder etwas mehr schafft, kostet halt 65€, wie Du siehst.


----------

